# Rick Perry Lives in College Station



## JTM (Aug 12, 2009)

Apparently, he's coming to live here after his stay in the Guvna's Mansion.

Houston Chronicle Article

Interesting that the governor of Texas claims his residence is where his daughter lives with a couple roommates.  Big Pimpin', I suppose.

A side note, apparently he tried to buy a different house in a neighborhood where a friend of mine lived... said friend went around to the housing association folks and collected signatures to ban him from being able to buy the house.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 12, 2009)

JTM said:


> A side note, apparently he tried to buy a different house in a neighborhood where a friend of mine lived... said friend went around to the housing association folks and collected signatures to ban him from being able to buy the house.



Who wouldnt want that great head of hair living next door?

Ive heard a rumor he wants to be President of A&M.


----------



## JTM (Aug 12, 2009)

LOL NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.  good lord, it's open, too.  that would be disastrous for my alma mater.

governor good hair is the neoconservative if i've ever seen it.


also, it's because they knew he'd be giving it to his daughter (like he did the other house).  these are million dollar homes in millionaire neighborhood.  they didn't want 3-4 girls partying every night next door.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 12, 2009)

Ew...Perry.


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 12, 2009)

Man I'm already sick of the governors race.  It is going to be a long road to the Governors House.  Not a big fan of Perry but I'll vote for Perry in the primary to keep Kay Bailey out.  

Lets get Kinky!


----------



## Sirius (Aug 12, 2009)

HKTidwell said:


> Man I'm already sick of the governors race.  It is going to be a long road to the Governors House.  Not a big fan of Perry but I'll vote for Perry in the primary to keep Kay Bailey out.
> 
> Lets get Kinky!



Kinky is great. He was in New Orleans recently. I don't really have a favorite, I just wanna watch. It's gonna be the best free show around. I hope.


----------



## JTM (Aug 12, 2009)

make sure to pick up your box of kinky freidman cigars!


----------



## Scotty32 (Aug 16, 2009)

He has to get a PHD first to become president of A&M, but I doubt that will be hard. 
Slant-head Hannity got one from Jerry Fartwell. 

If he becomes president of A&M, I will transfer. He would have A&M sold to mexico or china before I graduated.


----------

